# Custom Built Motorcycles : Electric Trike ET-1 ELECTRIC TRIKE - EV Electric Vehicle C



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,995.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Oct-05-2008 15:37:18 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $8,995.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

